# Hix Basix B-400 help



## thebmxzone (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello again everyone! I have gotten started with my business and am filling a couple of orders but my press is not working. It is a Hix Basix B-400, manufactured in 1993 that I bought from a local screen printer. I have used it about 4 times and other than acting as though the thermostat had issued, it has worked fine. I plugged it in tonight and it heated to about 250 degrees and just stopped. I turned it up and the temp went down. My boyfriend has taken the knob apart and adjusted it, which helped before, but is doing nothing now. We were thinking thermostat, relay or heating element, but since this is the first one we've dealt with, we have no idea. I can't get in touch with the printer I bought it from until Monday. What do you think it is? Should I be looking for a new press? I have about 200 shirts to get done ASAP! and I'm freaking out! Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds like a bad thermostat or the potentiometer may be stuck or have dirt in it. I would get some tuner cleaner at radio shack and spray the potentiometer( the heat adjustment knob) and twist it back and forth and seee if that helps. If not call Hix on monday. ..... JB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be looking at new press just in case you can't get this one up and going and if you do get it working you will have good back up press


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> I would be looking at new press just in case you can't get this one up and going and if you do get it working you will have good back up press


 The above statement is a given.You need a press and if that one is too damages or not fixed for a reasonable price. I think you can fix this for under $100 and that is much better than buying a new press. .... JB


----------



## thebmxzone (Apr 13, 2008)

Good Morning!

I found some troubleshooting help on Hix website. We bypassed the relay and now it is heating up. Could this be what has caused the erratic temps and will my thermostat work with the relay bypassed? Where can I buy a relay locally? I need to get 101 shirts done by tomorrow! 

Michelle


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the relay keeps the press temp constant. This keeps it from overheating. I would check at radio shack or a electronic supply store for the relay. .... god luck. ... JB


----------



## thebmxzone (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you for all of your help. I am ordering a relay from Hix, but in the mean time, I met a wonderful couple who have a screen printing business who have let me borrow one of their old presses until I get my back up and going. There are still good people left in this world as I called him out of the phonebook and just met him today. Thanks again!

Michelle


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

thebmxzone said:


> Thank you for all of your help. I am ordering a relay from Hix, but in the mean time, I met a wonderful couple who have a screen printing business who have let me borrow one of their old presses until I get my back up and going. There are still good people left in this world as I called him out of the phonebook and just met him today. Thanks again!
> 
> Michelle


 Glad to hear you are going to make your deadline. Kindness is priceless and cost nothing in most cases. .... JB


----------

